
BlackBerry says no to Pakistan’s backdoor ultimatum - sjcsjc
http://arstechnica.co.uk/security/2015/11/blackberry-says-no-to-pakistani-backdoor-gambit/
======
dozzie
They can afford backing out of Pakistan. I don't believe they would do the
same with UK or US.

